# Not really a joke, but made me laugh!!



## dazzer1971 (May 24, 2006)

My friend phoned me the other day and said he wanted to chip his car and would i text him the number...

Well being the practical joker I looked up the number for the local Fish and chip shop Jacks!!

well he called it and the guy answered "Jacks"

So my mate said " hi, I wanted to find out about car chipping"

(jacks) you what mate?

(mate) Do you do car chipping there?

(jacks) No sorry we only chip potatos here!!?!!!? :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

I wet myself when he called me back, but it might not sound that funny to you reading but for me it was quality


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

good one :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

whats the bhp increase on a standard Maris Piper?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If I had any friends I could try that


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> If I had any friends I could try that


At least you may have got Pie & Chips :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thebears said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > If I had any friends I could try that
> ...


No chips just 2 pies :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


how about a Chip Pie :?: :roll:


----------

